# Self portrait



## bg (May 21, 2004)

So my daughter is taking a photography class in school. Everything is shot in B&W with an old Minolta 370 body, all manual. She printed this out for us this week and I'm just blown away with it.

She took this picture of herself with the timer on the camera, without a tripod. She wedged the camera into a nook in a tree branch. I can't even begin to figure out how she got herself tack sharp and everything around her so soft.

So I'm curious to know what you guys think of this. Be honest please, I can take it. I may be seeing it better than it is because it's my daughter but I think she has such a fantastic eye for composition and that this print is something that people would actually pay for. Am I wrong?


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

Im no expert, but it looks good to me.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty good, would have been better if the limb wasn't covering
her eye. Tell her to keep after it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dont know how I missed this. Thats a pretty hard shot to pull off by yourself. The creative thought she used to get the shot, Then add no tripod to the mix, She did good. Good Depth of field. I assume she did the lab work also. I agree with Michael on the branch tho. If she sticks with it, I think she shows a creative mind and eye. Think about it, most would have sat the camera on a box, chair, what have you and just stood in front of it, she though out how she wanted it to look, then figured out how to do it. Keep after it
Id like to know what her instructor thought of this one.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, stargazer. Yes, she did the lab work as well. Her instructor was very impressed with it, they want her to enter it in the district contest.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

bg said:


> Thanks, stargazer. Yes, she did the lab work as well. Her instructor was very impressed with it, they want her to enter it in the district contest.


Thats just 2 cool.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

bg said:


> Thanks, stargazer. Yes, she did the lab work as well. Her instructor was very impressed with it, they want her to enter it in the district contest.


BG...have your daughter and her instructor look into a competition from a group called Culture Shapers. It's a local organization sponsored by area corporations and is geared towards students specializing in photography, art, sculpture, etc. There's very big prize money and recognition that would be beneficial when she starts looking at colleges. 
My daughter was fortunate enough to have won the photo competition twice which has lead to other up-coming college opportunties.


----------

